# Brisket  Au jus Question



## handy54 (Aug 27, 2012)

I smoked a 11 lb Packer this weekend, when it reached 165 IT I put it in a foil pan and added a small amount of apple cider then covered it with foil. When it reached a IT of 200 I removed it, when I uncovered it there was about 2.5 inches of Au jus in the pan.

My question is this, is the au jus left in or is some of it sucked out during the cooking? By the way the brisket turned out great.

Thanks


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 27, 2012)

Handy54 said:


> I smoked a 11 lb Packer this weekend, when it reached 165 IT I put it in a foil pan and added a small amount of apple cider then covered it with foil. When it reached a IT of 200 I removed it, when I uncovered it there was about 2.5 inches of Au jus in the pan.
> My question is this, is the au jus left in or is some of it sucked out during the cooking? By the way the brisket turned out great.
> 
> Thanks



I am not sure I understand the question. 
Did you inject the brisket with anything?
When you wrap meat and continue to cook it, the meat will release its natural juices. Without anywhere for it to go, it will collect in the bottom of the pan. I save the juices and use them for dipping.

I am not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 27, 2012)

I am also confused by the question - Like JarJar said the juices will collect in the pan and are great to use for many things


----------



## handy54 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did inject the brisket the night before. When I removed the brisket and uncovered it the pan was was 3/4 full of boiling Au jus. My question is -

Is this much Au jus  usual ? and do you let the brisket boil in it or do you remove some of it as it cooks.


----------



## bubbonehead (Aug 27, 2012)

I leave it all in there. Then when I remove it from the smoker I let it rest in the Au jus so that the meat can hold as much of it as possible. After I slice up the brisket I also ladle some over the meat slices.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Bubbonehead said:


> I leave it all in there. Then when I remove it from the smoker I let it rest in the Au jus so that the meat can hold as much of it as possible. After I slice up the brisket I also ladle some over the meat slices.


X2


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 27, 2012)

Not so much with Brisket as with a Pork Butt depending on how much fat you start off with on the Brisket you can let the juices sit in the fridge for an hour or so and the fat will rise to the top of the juice and you can spoon it out if you dont want as much fat in it.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok I have a bit better picture now.

When you inject any meat you are adding something that was not there to start with. As you heat up the meat it will tighten up and push the juices/marinade out. When you are cooking the meat the longer it cooks the tighter it gets till it gets to the point that the connective tissue will break down. A classic cooking technique that is used is called braising. You sear/brown the meat then you place a liquid in the pan and cover. You will finish cooking the meat in this moist environment till the connective tissue breaks down and you will have a very tender piece of meat. Basically when you foil in BBQ that is a modified version of braising. One thing that can happen is if the meat is sitting in this liquid, the part that was in the liquid will be more tender then the part that was not. If I am doing brisket I will put it on a rack or will put vegetables under it. 

I hope this helps


----------



## cabrego (Aug 30, 2012)

Where did you measure your IT of 200?  How was the flat?  Curious because I find that IT of 195 in the point has generally lead me to a some what dry but tender flat.  I don't foil though.


----------



## handy54 (Sep 1, 2012)

I placed the Maverick Temp Probe centered in the Flat from the side, the first part of the cook to 165 the flat was down. When I put the brisket in the pan I put it in point side down, this also kept the probe from going under the liquid.


----------



## cabrego (Sep 1, 2012)

actually i meant to ask how did the flat come out, was it juicy?


----------



## handy54 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would not have called it Juicy but it was not  dry either. When it was done I cut the point off and made burnt ends and double wrapped the Flat in foil and a towel and put in a warm oven for 1.5 Hours to  rest. Maybe next time I will separate the point and flat and then put the flat back in the Au jus to rest.


----------

